# cell phone



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone have knowledge if "iphone" 3g works in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, there is G3 service in many parts of Mexico. You will want to subscribe in Mexico.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, there is G3 service in many parts of Mexico. You will want to subscribe in Mexico.


good at least I wont have to buy a new phone


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that you will have to either buy a new one or get your present one 'unlocked' in Mexico. I'm not a good source of those details.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Unless you have a deal in the US with very low roaming charges and we do have friends that negotiated just that, you will probably have to get a new phone rather than just a chip or pay pretty high charges. This may all change as Apple's deal with AT&T runs out but right now I'm not aware of any cellular companies that offer IPHONE. Both USACELL and Telcel have 3G service. Telcel is AT&T's prime partner for cross border roaming but have never seen an IPHONE in their office. USACELL features Blackberry's in their 3G offerengs.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Jailbreaking the iPhone is now legal in the US. Google the web and find out how. Then you can get a new SIM chip here and sign up for data service.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

The IPhones in the US are locked to AT&T's network, but if you have had the AT&T service for a few years, you may be able to call them and ask them to give you an unlock code. Just tell them that you will be traveling outside the US, and then sign up for a TelCel plan when you get to MX.

Telcel does sell the IPhone, as I picked one up in DF for my fiance a couple of months ago.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It's great to stand corrected when answer is positive. I specifically went into the main Telcel office in SMA asking about Iphone and answer was not available. Maybe they are rolling out starting with DF. I will use DF availability to try to get a better answer.
BTW, real issue for us here is cost of calls to the US since we don't have high enough internet speed to support VoIP. Usacell had a 3G deal where the minutes could be used both nationally & to the US/Canada but they have suspended the offering.


----------

